# Best magic mushroom grow kit



## pppp1984 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi guys im lookin to grow magic mushrooms just a small amount enough for a me and a few mates. What are the best kits you can buy to grow you own. Does anbody know any good websites where you can buy them. If anybody has any experience with kits they bought on line i would love to here.


----------



## Mr ADHD (Aug 12, 2009)

Theres a reputible website who sells everything you would ever want, but I wont mention them do to the fact I got perma banned from they're forums for linking a non sponsor vendor in a post. Ill give you a hint: They're all about hippys. (but they're realy capitolist assholes who dont even believe in freedom of speech)

edit: I dont think they sell spores but they have everything else for growing cullinary and other fungi


----------



## SuBlimE420 (Aug 13, 2009)

buy spores and do it yourself those bags are a waste i think...


----------



## pppp1984 (Aug 13, 2009)

SuBlimE420 said:


> buy spores and do it yourself those bags are a waste i think...


 Ye i was lookin at the spore but i seen one of my friends before he got a kit it was in a little plastic box and it had everything you need in the kit. Just someting easy to do you know.


----------



## fried at 420 (Aug 13, 2009)

pppp1984 said:


> Ye i was lookin at the spore but i seen one of my friends before he got a kit it was in a little plastic box and it had everything you need in the kit. Just someting easy to do you know.


 im looking fer the same thing
here are cheap grow bags

http://www.themadseason.com/growbags.asp

here are spores
http://sporeworks.com/store/catalog/index.html


----------



## Warmonger (Aug 13, 2009)

shroomtalk - just do a yahoo search
go here first and READ before you waste any money. Realize what you're getting into. Be prepared to buy a pressure cooker if you don't have one.

spores101 - do another yahoo search
best place i have found for reliable spores.

once again, do some reading at shroomtalk before spending your $$. you'll be glad you did.


----------



## pppp1984 (Aug 13, 2009)

Warmonger said:


> shroomtalk - just do a yahoo search
> go here first and READ before you waste any money. Realize what you're getting into. Be prepared to buy a pressure cooker if you don't have one.
> 
> spores101 - do another yahoo search
> ...


 I am just lookin for one of those kits you buy for $30 $40 and it grow enough for one session just want to know whats the best one or the best website to buy from. My friend got one before ages ago, He didnt need a pressure cooker. Just left it in a dark place for a couple of weeks.


----------



## pokesalotasmot (Aug 13, 2009)

pppp1984 said:


> I am just lookin for one of those kits you buy for $30 $40 and it grow enough for one session just want to know whats the best one or the best website to buy from. My friend got one before ages ago, He didnt need a pressure cooker. Just left it in a dark place for a couple of weeks.


http://homesteadbook.com/store/default.php

This web site has what you are looking for. I am in the same boat as you, I like to trip just a few times a year, and the kits on that web site are what I always use. They cost a bit more than what you where probably thinking, but they work. I have used these kits many times, and I'm always pleased with the results. I usually get a little bit more than an ounce from one kit. Hope that helps.....

Edit: I just noticed that you are in Ireland, and I'm sorry to say that that site doesn't ship the shroom kit outside the US  I'll leave the link up for you anyways. GL


----------



## pppp1984 (Aug 13, 2009)

Ye they look good but expensive. Does any body no anything about the myco mate ones advertised here on this website http://www.growmagicmushrooms.co.uk/


----------



## pppp1984 (Aug 14, 2009)

Does anybody know about those Myco Mate


----------



## Barron (Aug 15, 2009)

I don't know anything about the Myco Mate, but I really think you should skip the whole kit thing. Your just gonna spend a lot of money you really don't need to spend. Check out this link and watch the vid http://www.fungifun.org/English/Pftek this is the method I used minus the incubator. I just put my jars on my germination mat and they are colonizing great.


----------



## pppp1984 (Aug 16, 2009)

Barron said:


> I don't know anything about the Myco Mate, but I really think you should skip the whole kit thing. Your just gonna spend a lot of money you really don't need to spend. Check out this link and watch the vid http://www.fungifun.org/English/Pftek this is the method I used minus the incubator. I just put my jars on my germination mat and they are colonizing great.


Great vid and knowlege, but i dont have a pressure cooker and seems a bit expensive to buy . I think it might just be easier in my situation to pay for one of the kits. Does anybody know anything about these kits at this link there not that expensive, http://www.growmagicmushrooms.co.uk/grow_mushrooms.htm#Myco-Mate if any body knows anything about these or knows something similiar i would realy like to hear. Thanks for all the info guys.


----------



## growwwww (Aug 16, 2009)

pppp1984 said:


> Great vid and knowlege, but i dont have a pressure cooker and seems a bit expensive to buy . I think it might just be easier in my situation to pay for one of the kits. Does anybody know anything about these kits at this link there not that expensive, http://www.growmagicmushrooms.co.uk/grow_mushrooms.htm#Myco-Mate if any body knows anything about these or knows something similiar i would realy like to hear. Thanks for all the info guys.


You dont need a pressure cooker for PF-TEk Pressure cooker is mainly used for grains.

You can steam sterilise PF-TEk, 
watch these videos AND FOLLOW IT TO THE T AND U WILL BE SUCCESFUL

http://www.mushroomvideos.com/


----------



## pppp1984 (Aug 16, 2009)

growwwww said:


> You dont need a pressure cooker for PF-TEk Pressure cooker is mainly used for grains.
> 
> You can steam sterilise PF-TEk,
> watch these videos AND FOLLOW IT TO THE T AND U WILL BE SUCCESFUL
> ...


 Ok i get you, but i would still have to buy spores and there not that much cheaper than the kit.


----------



## growwwww (Aug 16, 2009)

pppp1984 said:


> Ok i get you, but i would still have to buy spores and there not that much cheaper than the kit.


thats some fuckin cheap kit i doubt it will give u much, watch the vids and see what u think.


----------



## Anonymiss1969 (Aug 16, 2009)

fried at 420 said:


> im looking fer the same thing
> here are cheap grow bags
> 
> http://www.themadseason.com/growbags.asp
> ...


I just bought enough from each of these sites for 10 bags so Ill let everyone know if the work out well. Wish me luck!


----------



## akdillon (Aug 17, 2009)

fuck all that shit this is the shit www.earthstongue.com


----------



## palmtree (Aug 17, 2009)

pokesalotasmot said:


> http://homesteadbook.com/store/default.php
> 
> This web site has what you are looking for. I am in the same boat as you, I like to trip just a few times a year, and the kits on that web site are what I always use. They cost a bit more than what you where probably thinking, but they work. I have used these kits many times, and I'm always pleased with the results. I usually get a little bit more than an ounce from one kit. Hope that helps.....
> 
> Edit: I just noticed that you are in Ireland, and I'm sorry to say that that site doesn't ship the shroom kit outside the US  I'll leave the link up for you anyways. GL


How do they allows this there?


----------



## Anonymiss1969 (Aug 17, 2009)

palmtree said:


> How do they allows this there?


The spores are for educational purposes only. They are supposed to be used in microscopy, but if people cultivate them, thats their decision...


----------



## pppp1984 (Aug 17, 2009)

growwwww said:


> thats some fuckin cheap kit i doubt it will give u much, watch the vids and see what u think.


 Wow man i took the time to watch them vids and i see what you mean it would be so much easier to just do it myself rather than a kit. How long does the first method in the video take about 2 months is it. 4 wks in the jars and a wk or two in bloom.
Yep im definitely goin to give them a go. Does anybody know where i would buy perlite and vermiculite, does any garden store sell it or would it be hard to get, also where is the best place to buy the spores.


----------



## Barron (Aug 18, 2009)

pppp1984 said:


> Wow man i took the time to watch them vids and i see what you mean it would be so much easier to just do it myself rather than a kit. How long does the first method in the video take about 2 months is it. 4 wks in the jars and a wk or two in bloom.
> Yep im definitely goin to give them a go. Does anybody know where i would buy perlite and vermiculite, does any garden store sell it or would it be hard to get, also where is the best place to buy the spores.


Any garden store should have it.


----------



## palmtree (Aug 20, 2009)

Anonymiss1969 said:


> The spores are for educational purposes only. They are supposed to be used in microscopy, but if people cultivate them, thats their decision...


oh I see, do they ship outside US


----------



## pppp1984 (Aug 20, 2009)

Just went down to my local grow and head shop and got a bag of vermiculite and a bag of perlite, a bag of brown rice flower, cubenses "Thai" spores and im ready to rock and roll 2morrow. Thanks for all the info and i will let you know how i get on and keep you's updated with pic's. Them kits seem like a good idea a the start but after watchin them vids it just seems so much easier and should yield much more at a lower expense. Thanks again for all the info.


----------



## pppp1984 (Aug 20, 2009)

Does any body no where to get substrate jars or anything i could use as a substrate jar because i can seem to find the anywhere. I was looking at some jam jars and there is a lip on the which would make it very hard to get the cakes out. Cheers.


----------



## Anonymiss1969 (Aug 20, 2009)

pppp1984 said:


> Does any body no where to get substrate jars or anything i could use as a substrate jar because i can seem to find the anywhere. I was looking at some jam jars and there is a lip on the which would make it very hard to get the cakes out. Cheers.


Just look for wide-mouth mason jars. Should be able to get them anywhere.


----------



## Anonymiss1969 (Aug 20, 2009)

palmtree said:


> oh I see, do they ship outside US


Yes they do.


----------



## pppp1984 (Aug 21, 2009)

growwwww said:


> thats some fuckin cheap kit i doubt it will give u much, watch the vids and see what u think.


Just after getting all the gear and i sterilized the jars like the method steaming method in the video. I kept them boiling for 90 min then i took them out.
Then i think i made a big mistake that it did not say in the video so i just presumed not thinkin. I injected the spores into the jars without letting them cool down they mabe had about 7min to cool. Will the spore colognate or will they be fucked and il have to try them again. Thanks guys.


----------



## poopmaster (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm no expert, but I think they'd be fucked.


----------

